# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - drive dhe drivers =

## Rrjeti

Drive nënkupton mekanizmin apo pjesën e ngurt F: apo G : vende ku vendoset DVD-ja apo CD-ja.
Drivers nënkupton mekanizmat që vejnë në lëvizje pjesën e ngurt respektivisht F: apo G:
Andaj pason edhe konkluzioni logjik i përkthimit;

Drive mund të përkthehet si Njësi
Drivers mund të përkthehet si Drejtues(pra mekanizëm që drejton; ve në funksion Njësinë)-drejtuesit mund të azhurnohen përmes softuerëve ndërsa Njësitë mund të ndërrohen/zavendësohen në mënyrë mekanike....

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Drive nënkupton mekanizmin apo pjesën e ngurt F: apo G : vende ku vendoset DVD-ja apo CD-ja.
> Drivers nënkupton mekanizmat që vejnë në lëvizje pjesën e ngurt respektivisht F: apo G:
> Andaj pason edhe konkluzioni logjik i përkthimit;
> 
> Drive mund të përkthehet si Njësi
> Drivers mund të përkthehet si Drejtues(pra mekanizëm që drejton; ve në funksion Njësinë)-drejtuesit mund të azhurnohen përmes softuerëve ndërsa Njësitë mund të ndërrohen/zavendësohen në mënyrë mekanike....



Driver=Udhezues
Drive=Ska perkthim te sakte.

----------


## Rrjeti

> Driver=Udhezues
> Drive=Ska perkthim te sakte.


*Drive*>Ka përkthim edhe atë më se të saktë;merre në dorë e shfleto Fjalorin e Gjuhës së sotme Shqipe faqja 884 lexo cka shkruan për fjalën *Njësi* deri në fund të spejgimit.
*Drivers*>inspirimin e mora nga një forumist këtu më parë dhe me të vërtet ajo i përshtatet qëllimit;drejton dicka ve në lëvizje
Udhëzues nuk mund të përshtatet pasi që në atë rast nëse përkthehet në anglisht ajo do ishte Support.Mjeti nuk udhëzon por e drejton; e lëviz pjesën e ngurt(hardware)...është njëlloj sikur motori i automobilit dhe lënda e cila e ve në lëvizje motorin>benzini;kjo lëndë e drejton; e ve në lëvizje motorin apo e udhëzon?!

----------


## edspace

Kjo temë ekziston edhe tek http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=94732

Mendoj se përkthimet që ka bërë Rrjeti janë më të saktat. Unë ato përkthime i kam parë për herë të parë në Windows XP Shqip dhe mendoj se janë të goditura. 

Njerëzit udhëzohen, ndërsa mjetet drejtohen. 

_DREJTUES m. sh.
...
2. Ai që vë në punë a në lëvizje një makinë, një mekanizëm etj., ai që 
drejton një makineri, një aparaturë etj.; anëtar i ekuipazhit të një 
anijeje, të një aeroplani etj. që ndjek lundrimin detar a ajror dhe 
mban drejtimin. Drejtuesi i anijes (i aeroplanit, i tankut).
..._

----------


## dr_iton

Do të pajtohesha me këto terme vijuese:
DERIVE - NJËSI
DRIVER - NGASËS

P.sh. Hard Disk Driver - Ngasësi i diskut të ngurtë.

Së paku ky është mendimi im.

Përshëndetje.

----------


## Rrjeti

> Do të pajtohesha me këto terme vijuese:
> DERIVE - NJËSI
> DRIVER - NGASËS
> 
> P.sh. Hard Disk Driver - Ngasësi i diskut të ngurtë.
> 
> Së paku ky është mendimi im.
> 
> Përshëndetje.


Driton, lexo në këtë temë, në temën Fjalori shqip i informatikës(ose në temat e poshtme) që të kuptosh pak më tepër në lidhje me fjalët, spjegimet dhe propozimet.
Përkthimi dhe përshtatja e fjalës DRIVE(NJÊSI) është dhënë më lart me spjegim logjik , *fjala hard drive* është përkthyer dhe përshtatur si *DISK FIKS*(pasi që ajo ka pjesë të palëvizshme-pjesën e ngurt,pjesën fizike dhe pjesën e lëvizshme;pa lëvizje të diskut, kompjuteri nuk mund të funksionon),kurse fjala *DRIVER* është përkthyer si *DREJTUES*(lënda që aktivizon,për shembull nëse të mungon *DREJTUESI(DRIVER)* nuk mund të punon DVD apo CD njësia, apo maqina për shkrim që i bashkangjitet kompjuterit përmes USB porteve, fotoaparate digjitale që përmes USB portit bëjnë bartjen e fotografive në kompjuter nga fotaparati etj); drejton, ve dicka në lëvizje.Andaj për të kuptuar esencën e fjalës duhet të kemi dituri dhe njohuri se si funksionon vegla....

----------


## Irene2060

ka ca fjale qe me mire te mbeten sic jane, ne anglisht. Nuk ka mundsi te perkthehen. ose kur perkthehen jan totally unsuccessful perkthime. dhe ne vendim qe jam ne universitet kshu i perdorim ca fjale nuk perkthehen exactly  :shkelje syri:  ate qe thote anglezi me 1 fjale nuk e perkthejme as me 100.

----------

